# Please Offer: Til Dec 31, 2006, One Time, Lifetime transfer.



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Please Offer: Til Dec 31, 2006, One Time, Lifetime transfer to S3.

It would help move most of the older machines S1 and S2 off the support.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Amen!!!!!

But it won't happen.....


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Please Offer: Til Dec 31, 2006, One Time, Lifetime transfer to S3.
> 
> It would help move most of the older machines S1 and S2 off the support.


Yeah! Far out, man! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not going to happen! TiVo got rid of lifetime because it was losing them money. They want lifetime to die, and the only way that's going to happen is if the hardware it's attached to dies.

Dan


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

How about a big discount in service if you transfer lifetime from an older TiVo?

I wouldn't mind losing my standalone S2 if I could get monthly service for $5-$7 on the S3.


phox


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Would you be willing to trade you lifetime service on the S2 for say 2 or 3 years of service on the S3, after which you had to pay full price? That might be an interesting way for TiVo to approach it.

Dan


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> How about a big discount in service if you transfer lifetime from an older TiVo?
> 
> I wouldn't mind losing my standalone S2 if I could get monthly service for $5-$7 on the S3.
> 
> phox


I have seen no indication that the S3 will not be eligible for Multi-Service Discount.

Michael


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> How about a big discount in service if you transfer lifetime from an older TiVo?
> 
> I wouldn't mind losing my standalone S2 if I could get monthly service for $5-$7 on the S3.
> 
> phox


Um... you can get the MSD for any new Tivo BECAUSE of the lifetime one.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Would you be willing to trade you lifetime service on the S2 for say 2 or 3 years of service on the S3, after which you had to pay full price? That might be an interesting way for TiVo to approach it.
> 
> Dan


I would be willing to do that.

S2's lifetime would be over by then pretty much anyway.

phox


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Please Offer: Til Dec 31, 2006, One Time, Lifetime transfer to S3.
> 
> It would help move most of the older machines S1 and S2 off the support.


At least you didn't ask for it for free.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mdscott said:


> I have seen no indication that the S3 will not be eligible for Multi-Service Discount.
> 
> Michael


How much is the MSD?

I was thinking it was around $9, so the $5-$7 is still cheaper.

edit: just found the $6.95 MSD for the 2nd unit.

Revising my suggestion, trade the Lifetime on the S2 for $4.50 a month service on the S3.

phox


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

mdscott said:


> I have seen no indication that the S3 will not be eligible for Multi-Service Discount.
> 
> Michael


On the other hand, Michael, I have yet to see confirmation that it will.

I hope when TiVo gets around to announcing the particulars of the S3 release, they remember to clarify that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

MSD is $6.95


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

bidger said:


> On the other hand, Michael, I have yet to see confirmation that it will.
> 
> I hope when TiVo gets around to announcing the particulars of the S3 release, they remember to clarify that.


If they sell the box retail as they do with the S2s, I think it's probable that it will qualify for MSD that way. It only seems fair if someone drops full price for the box, but who knows.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Would you be willing to trade you lifetime service on the S2 for say 2 or 3 years of service on the S3, after which you had to pay full price? That might be an interesting way for TiVo to approach it.
> 
> Dan


Actually the cost of real Lifetime Service on a Series 3 is whatever price a *"TiVo Lifetime Gift Card"* brings on *eBay*.

Currently there are three, including one available this instant using *"Buy It Now"* for $702, including shipping!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

TiVo Troll said:


> Actually the cost of real Lifetime Service on a Series 3 is whatever price a *"TiVo Lifetime Gift Card"* brings on *eBay*.
> 
> Currently there are three, including one available this instant using *"Buy It Now"* for $702, including shipping!


Don't mix up 'cost' with the 'willingness to pay' of a few wackos! I hardly think the handful of crazy people paying 5, 6 or 7 hundred dollars represents the mainstream.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bidger said:


> On the other hand, Michael, I have yet to see confirmation that it will.
> 
> I hope when TiVo gets around to announcing the particulars of the S3 release, they remember to clarify that.


I'm quite sure that in the big lifetime-is-going-away thread that was actually confirmed by TiVo... that the series 3 would be treated like any other TiVo as far as service costs and discounts for multiple units go.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Would you be willing to trade you lifetime service on the S2 for say 2 or 3 years of service on the S3, after which you had to pay full price? That might be an interesting way for TiVo to approach it.


That is interesting on many levels. I like it.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> How much is the MSD?
> 
> I was thinking it was around $9, so the $5-$7 is still cheaper.
> 
> ...


ROFL, so you changed your mind about what you were willing to pay because the current price met your criteria?

That's funny to me, and I don't know why.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

ah30k said:


> Don't mix up 'cost' with the 'willingness to pay' of a few wackos! I hardly think the handful of crazy people paying 5, 6 or 7 hundred dollars represents the mainstream.


There is no mainstream. This is the ONLY way you will get lifetime on a new Tivo.

Current highest bid is $499, and the other one is around $302 at the time of this post. The $700 one is just the asking price, no bids allowed.

I'd pay $300 for one. Maybe MAYBE $400. Beyond that isn't worth it, since you can get a savings account with that same money and make enough over time to pay for another few months of service.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

classicX said:


> There is no mainstream. This is the ONLY way you will get lifetime on a new Tivo.
> 
> Current highest bid is $499, and the other one is around $302 at the time of this post. The $700 one is just the asking price, no bids allowed.
> 
> I'd pay $300 for one. Maybe MAYBE $400. Beyond that isn't worth it, since you can get a savings account with that same money and make enough over time to pay for another few months of service.


I meant the mainstream TiVo population. My point was, don't draw any conclusions about the mainstream population's willingness to pay from one or two eBay sales.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

TiVo Troll said:


> Actually the cost of real Lifetime Service on a Series 3 is whatever price a *"TiVo Lifetime Gift Card"* brings on *eBay*.
> 
> Currently there are three, including one available this instant using *"Buy It Now"* for $702, including shipping!


Is it confirmed that TiVo will honor the Lifetime Gift Cards for the Series 3?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Is it confirmed that TiVo will honor the Lifetime Gift Cards for the Series 3?


Yes.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

classicX said:


> Current highest bid is $499, and the other one is around $302 at the time of this post. The $700 one is just the asking price, no bids allowed.


Then there is this one going for *$760* flat price. are people that stupid? That's almost 6-years of pre-paid monthly service ($399 for 3 years at a pop.) I just don't see that being worth it. I'd pay $400 for lifetime, no sweat, since that's what 3-years costs. Even $500 no sweat. Get much more than that and it is harder to justify.

Heh, I just single-handedly bumped the price of the one card up $200 - I bid $500 and that's the current high bid now. I'm sure I'll be outbid - but, if not, hey, lifetime for $500 is OK.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I sold one for almost $750 with shipping. I've got a couple more I'm going to sell after the S3 is actually released.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I sold one for almost $750 with shipping. I've got a couple more I'm going to sell after the S3 is actually released.


Nice investment, wish I were so smart. Also wish I had one of my own!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If I'd known they were going to be so valuable I would've bought some before Best Buy yanked them from the shelves. ;-) Some people go lucky with Best Buy stores that didn't follow directions.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

megazone said:


> Then there is this one going for *$760* flat price. are people that stupid? That's almost 6-years of pre-paid monthly service ($399 for 3 years at a pop.) I just don't see that being worth it. I'd pay $400 for lifetime, no sweat, since that's what 3-years costs. Even $500 no sweat. Get much more than that and it is harder to justify.


For anyone who has at least 1 lifetime unit, $760 is just over *9* years of MSD service at 6.95/mo. 
Of course you have to keep that old unit going for that long or at least fire it up every 6 months to 'phone' home.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Would you be willing to trade you lifetime service on the S2 for say 2 or 3 years of service on the S3, after which you had to pay full price? That might be an interesting way for TiVo to approach it.


I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I would VERY strongly consider trading my existing lifetime service + $300 for lifetime service on a S3 (or a bit less on an S2DT).

I realize that sort of means that I'd essentially be "paying" $600 because the original worth of lifetime was $300, but that ignores the value I've already gotten out of it.

It would make sure that Tivo got S1s out of service, and it would be something I'd be willing to do.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I would never invest that much for a lifetime card given the fact that cable technology is so fragile right now. In 6 years, I really hope I am not using the original S3.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

ah30k said:


> Don't mix up 'cost' with the 'willingness to pay' of a few wackos! I hardly think the handful of crazy people paying 5, 6 or 7 hundred dollars represents the mainstream.


You're absolutely correct. But what we "few whackos" are willing to pay represents the cost of Lifetime Service for Series 3 for anyone who wants Lifetime Service and won't buy Series 3 without it.

And, if you're "absolutely correct", as I sincerely believe you are, how would it hurt TiVo to offer Lifetime Service for, say, $600? The "few whackos" who'd choose it would provide $600 in immediate cash flow to TiVo Inc. Right now TiVo Inc. only gets $299. from every whacko who chooses to use a Gift Card for Lifetime Service on a Series 3.

The price of a Series 3 TiVo is still unknown. If it's in the neighborhood of, say $500, (plus the monthly service fee) I bet there'll be more than a few cable DVR renters who think people who choose TiVo's Series 3 for high-def cable are whacko fanatics.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm just trying to decide if I should use my lifetime gift card on the Series 3 or keep it until the Series 4 ...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> I'm just trying to decide if I should use my lifetime gift card on the Series 3 or keep it until the Series 4 ...


The gift card has to be used within 2 years of original purchase.


----------



## mikesay98 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all, this is my first post here!  

Anyway, I have to agree the $600-$700 they are selling for on eBay is ridiculous. I had originally figured that I'd use my current TiVo with Lifetime to pay for S3 at $6.95/month. At that rate, one of those lifetime cards would really last over 8 years!!

One thing to be on the lookout for, though, is people selling S1 on eBay that were activated before the Jan 20, 2000 deadline. There are a few out there, and I've asked around, and while most aren't, a few are. Granted, the moment they find out their box is worth more, they try to jack up the price, and hey, a few may be successful. But you just have to try to be calm about it, even asking maybe when it was activated, without mentioning if there's a reason. As always, once people get wind of this, prices on those boxes will go up. But I was able to get one off eBay for $410 (after shipping) that once S3 comes out, I will transfer over, and then sell off my current TiVo box with lifetime for hopefully the same price, so I come out even (at least on the subscription side...).

Also, a few questions about S3. One, anyone know if there's gonna be a DVD one like there are now? That's what I have and I can't imagine living without it! Second, and I kind of already know the answer to this, but figured I'd ask anyway, any idea if it's worth waiting around after it comes out to see if they release other models/lower prices or do you think there's just gonna be one S3 box and that's pretty much it?

Thanks!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

megazone said:


> Heh, I just single-handedly bumped the price of the one card up $200 - I bid $500 and that's the current high bid now. I'm sure I'll be outbid - but, if not, hey, lifetime for $500 is OK.


And you're the high bidder on the other at $505 plus $10. shipping, no? I'm sure you won't win either at those prices, but neither will dieharddukefan!

I already got my card and undoubtedly paid more than if I'd used a more laid back strategy, but so what? I still paid less than $700 including shipping in a whako market in which even you, an unusually knowledgable hi-tech nerd (dude!), has acknowledged that the market price is over $500.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The gift card has to be used within 2 years of original purchase.


I realize that. Perhaps I'm just too much of an optimist to assume that there will something newer than a Series 3 by March of 2008.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mikesay98 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here!


Welcome!



> Anyway, I have to agree the $600-$700 they are selling for on eBay is ridiculous. I had originally figured that I'd use my current TiVo with Lifetime to pay for S3 at $6.95/month. At that rate, one of those lifetime cards would really last over 8 years!!


True. I was lucky enough to get a few cards from Best Buy at list price and have one left, which is essentially free to me. But at the current level (around $700), it would take almost 5 years to break even, even compared to $12.95/month.



> One thing to be on the lookout for, though, is people selling S1 on eBay that were activated before the Jan 20, 2000 deadline. There are a few out there, and I've asked around, and while most aren't, a few are. Granted, the moment they find out their box is worth more, they try to jack up the price, and hey, a few may be successful. But you just have to try to be calm about it, even asking maybe when it was activated, without mentioning if there's a reason. As always, once people get wind of this, prices on those boxes will go up. But I was able to get one off eBay for $410 (after shipping) that once S3 comes out, I will transfer over, and then sell off my current TiVo box with lifetime for hopefully the same price, so I come out even (at least on the subscription side...).


Good deal - most sellers realize what they have though.



> anyone know if there's gonna be a DVD one like there are now?


Doubtful, unless someone has licensed the reference design (assuning there is one for a Series 3 w/ DVD recorder). I think the content providers would think that would be far too easy for people to create digital copies of content.

I had a Series 2 Humax DVD unit until recently and loved it. Love to see a Series 3 model, but be very surprised if we ever see one.



> any idea if it's worth waiting around after it comes out to see if they release other models/lower prices or do you think there's just gonna be one S3 box and that's pretty much it?


I'll be that the Series 2 DT and the Series 3 will be it for at least 18 months.
As for Series 3 at lower prices - hard to answer since we don't know what the price is - but I'm sure that the Series 3 will be less expensive a year from now then anytime this year.


----------



## kevinv (Nov 2, 2002)

mikesay98 said:


> One thing to be on the lookout for, though, is people selling S1 on eBay that were activated before the Jan 20, 2000 deadline.


What is special about these boxes? Is that the date before which you can move the lifetime over to a series 2 box? I thought that offer had expired....

I had a series 1 box from 1999. I migrated the lifetime over to a new series 2 box via that offer and then gave the s1 to my sister. She bought a lifetime for it. Is this box worth anything more than any other s1 box with a lifetime on it?

Heh, I just realized I've been running off the same tivo lifetime for 7 years. No one wonder tivo wants to get rid of them. And I bought mine when it was cheap....

Since I just moved to HD I'm waiting for the s3 and plan on the MSD to get one (sure hope it'll be available....)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo Troll said:


> And you're the high bidder on the other at $505 plus $10. shipping, no? I'm sure you won't win either at those prices, but neither will dieharddukefan!


Yep. He bid $500 so I bid $505 - the minimum I could bid. I just want to see how it goes and it makes it easy to track the auction if you bid. ;-)



> I already got my card and undoubtedly paid more than if I'd used a more laid back strategy, but so what? I still paid less than $700 including shipping in a whako market in which even you, an unusually knowledgable hi-tech nerd (dude!), has acknowledged that the market price is over $500.


$500 is about 6 years of MSD service, and I still own 2 lifetime boxes. And I'd probably keep the S3 that long, and if not I'd resell it. And there is some advantage to the convenience of not having monthly billing. Plus if my lifetime S2 dies, it would change my payments, so there is some insurance value.

I might actually bid more if it is close at the end of the auction, but I'll really have to think about it. Of course, if anyone wants to sell me one for $500 now, done deal. ;-)


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

mikesay98 said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here!
> 
> Anyway, I have to agree the $600-$700 they are selling for on eBay is ridiculous. I had originally figured that I'd use my current TiVo with Lifetime to pay for S3 at $6.95/month. At that rate, one of those lifetime cards would really last over 8 years!!
> 
> ...


You're an embodiment of the American Way. Go for it! I just don't measure up!!!

If by "DVD one" you mean a TiVo Series 3 combo DVR/DVD recorder, IMHO it's highly unlikely, at least in the current timeframe.

I'm an innocent DVR/digital hobbiest; no more no less. I've learned (on these Forums) that TiVo's older 240 Series 2 is superior in several ways to the current single tuner 540 Series 2. I have a like-new Lifetimed 80 hour 540 Series 2. I'd like to find out for myself if the 240 is noticiably better (or even different) in the way it performs for a casual user. If there's a Forum reader with an 80 hour Lifetimed 240 Series 2 who wouldn't mind trading for the inferior 540 I'd throw in an LG LST3510A ATSC/QAM tuner STB to even out the trade.

Truthfully, LG's LST3510A, while employing LG's very competent ATSC/QAM tuner, has several significant shortcomings. Most importantly it doesn't have NTSC capabilities; it's only good for receiving digital cable and OTA. Secondly, it has an unusually awkward system for manually adding or deleting channels, if necessary, after performing an auto-channel scan. But it does include a DVD player that is supposed to upconvert 480i to 1080i (faux hi-def) and it also outputs standard-def 16 x 9 DVD images in letterboxed, 4 x 3 cropped (edges overscanned), or 4 x 3 squeezed (to fit) formats.

*LG LST-3510A*


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

mattack said:


> I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I would VERY strongly consider trading my existing lifetime service + $300 for lifetime service on a S3 (or a bit less on an S2DT).
> 
> I realize that sort of means that I'd essentially be "paying" $600 because the original worth of lifetime was $300, but that ignores the value I've already gotten out of it.
> 
> It would make sure that Tivo got S1s out of service, and it would be something I'd be willing to do.


You could get close to that by selling your old tivo, using that money plus the $300 to buy a card. Looks like S1's are only getting about $200 with lifetime, unless they are upgraded. So if you can find a lifetime card for $500 buy it.


----------



## btl-a4 (Dec 28, 2005)

dswallow said:


> The gift card has to be used within 2 years of original purchase.


Not if you live and bought the card here in California. We have a state law that requires gift cards to never expire. So I will be holding on to a lifetime card for the S4.


----------



## Opusnbill7 (Sep 12, 2000)

That's an interesting question. We have the same law here in Nebraska, but I'm not sure if it would apply in either of our cases, since it's not exactly a "monetary value" on the card, but rather a contract for service. Interesting legal question, and IANAL.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

So if you have lifetime...on one unit...and the S3 can get on the MSD for your account...you would only have to pay $7 a month for the S3 for ever...unless your lifetime unit dies and you cannot revive it.
Which also gives you two tuners....or is it 3 (how many on an S3?)...
And you have additonal hard drive space...and if you connect them via a network...you can switch shows from unit to unit...
Sounds like a bigger business deal might be keeping older lifetime units alive...or being able to create a virtual software including your machines info to keep your MSD alive.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

btl-a4 said:


> Not if you live and bought the card here in California. We have a state law that requires gift cards to never expire. So I will be holding on to a lifetime card for the S4.


Even *TiVo* agrees!

_1. TiVo service gift subscription values expire 2 years from date of purchase if not activated with TiVo Inc.*

* Expiration date does not apply in California, Connecticut, Louisiana, Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, or Washington, and where expiration date may be extended by law. Applies in New Hampshire only for gift subscriptions over $100._

YIKES, it says WASHINGTON! Silly me; I didn't realize that. Gwarsh! What to do; what to do?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TiVo Troll said:


> Even *TiVo* agrees!
> 
> _1. TiVo service gift subscription values expire 2 years from date of purchase if not activated with TiVo Inc.*
> 
> ...


If you bought the gift card on eBay wouldn't that exception apply not to where _you_ live, but where the original purchaser bought it? 

What's the significance of Washington? Is that good or bad for you?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> If you bought the gift card on eBay wouldn't that exception apply not to where _you_ live, but where the original purchaser bought it?


Good question... and what if I live in one state and then move to another? Sort of reminds me of Gremlins... how does changing time zones effect them?


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

megazone said:


> Yep. He bid $500 so I bid $505 - the minimum I could bid. I just want to see how it goes and it makes it easy to track the auction if you bid. ;-)
> 
> I might actually bid more if it is close at the end of the auction, but I'll really have to think about it. Of course, if anyone wants to sell me one for $500 now, done deal. ;-)


Bend over, I think you just got f-----!

Or, more probably. all isn't quite what it seems in "HELP US PAY FOR OUR UPCOMING WEDDING!" *paradise*. The *Buy It Now* bid just came in after I started to post this!

Megazone (zonereyrie) was high bidder until the seller pulled the *original listing* and relisted the card.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> If you bought the gift card on eBay wouldn't that exception apply not to where _you_ live, but where the original purchaser bought it?
> 
> What's the significance of Washington? Is that good or bad for you?


I live in Washington, but as to whether the operative law is determined by the seller's location or the buyer's, I don't have a clue!

Probably, unless there are really compelling reasons to use a Gift Card after the normal two years are up, it's best not to try to. My card is nominally good until March 15, 2008!

(The best part is that I managed to find the card and receipt to check the original sale date after putting them in one of those "really good places"!)

"Beware the Ides of March!"


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

They did it!! though I was hoping for free.  Oh well


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> At least you didn't ask for it for free.





MediaLivingRoom said:


> They did it!! though I was hoping for free. Oh well


You are a [email protected] [email protected]$tard bent on TiVo's destruction.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> You are a [email protected] [email protected]$tard bent on TiVo's destruction.


Haha!

Anyone recall (or care to look up) how many Lifetime subscribers there are? We could then speculate on how many (15%?) take TiVo up on this offer and what that equates to at $200/pop.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, what do you know, chump? ;-)


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Please Offer: Til Dec 31, 2006, One Time, Lifetime transfer to S3.
> 
> It would help move most of the older machines S1 and S2 off the support.


Any other bright ideas? ;-)


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> They did it!! though I was hoping for free.  Oh well


*Hoping* was not good enough. You should have *asked* for it!

Oh, please ask for free hardware exchange while you're at it.


----------



## cbordman (May 14, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Not going to happen! TiVo got rid of lifetime because it was losing them money. They want lifetime to die, and the only way that's going to happen is if the hardware it's attached to dies.
> 
> Dan


And it sounded so factual...


----------

